# I need some Rush....



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm on a Rush kick(Like usual) just wanted to know, where the Rush fans at?


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 23, 2008)

I would definitely not count myself a 'fan'.

Rock Band has given me a taste for their more radio-friendly period.

I spent about three days recently listening through their (studio) discography.

I do like one of their albums.

I love the hell out of Tom Sawyer and Limelight.

But no, not a fan. c.c;


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

They're really awesome, intelligent, inspiring music, I can't believe more people here don't like them, oh well, not everyone is a musician.You Rock!:grin:,


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 24, 2008)

_Best power trio evar.

_Xanadu = my fave song


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like them more if I could understand half their lyrics.

And if they didn't have so much to do with Ayn Rand.

Out of their earlier, art-rock period, though, I did like Metamorphosis.


----------



## Hyashi (Oct 26, 2008)

WOOOO RUSH!!!

Geddy Lee and Neil Peart are some of the most amazing people EVER!

My favorite album by far has to be Moving Pictures, that's because Tom Sawyer, YYZ, Limelight, and The Camera Eye are on it.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Rush. I have their entire discography. =|


----------



## James Feral (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude, Rush is one of my top favorite bands. I can definately cite Neil Peart's writing and the imagery he uses as a big influence in my music, especially lyrics. Who knew objectivists could rock that hard hahah. (I am not an objectivist btw )


----------



## James Feral (Oct 27, 2008)

Hyashi said:


> WOOOO RUSH!!!
> 
> Geddy Lee and Neil Peart are some of the most amazing people EVER!
> 
> My favorite album by far has to be Moving Pictures, that's because Tom Sawyer, YYZ, Limelight, and The Camera Eye are on it.


 
awwww.....you forgot Alex Lifeson


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2009)

Saw Rush in concert on their Vapor Trails tour. Fucking awesome! My favorite albums are Power Windows and Hold Your Fire.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

-.-- -.-- --..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> -.-- -.-- --..


Morse Code?


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Morse Code?



For intense rush fans XD


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Morse Code?



YYZ 

Although I think you missed a couple dashes. Or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------

